# Offshore Venice La



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)

<P style="MARGIN: 0px">The last two days have been memorable to say the least. Not for quantity but for quality. I had Lloyd Holland and his crew in from Auburn, Alabama on the boat both days. We started out by making some bait and then we headed south to look for some shrimpers. First two baits in the water were engulfed by mondo daddy fish who promply broke us off in the cables. The 3rd bait was the charm though as that fish headed the right direction for us to catch him. All the guys got more then their fair share on this fish as we followed it for about 4 miles. This fish never rolled over and started doing circles. When we finally got color it was still swimming on its side and when I stuck the gaff in I had both engines in gear with the fish just swimming beside the boat about an hour and 45 minutes into the fight. About 8 hours later the fish weighed 195 pounds on the scale. We stuffed him in the box and continued on with the fishing mission. We pounded the blackfin and kept 16 of them suckers and managed to put one more 70 pound yf in the boat.<P style="MARGIN: 0px"><P style="MARGIN: 0px">







<P style="MARGIN: 0px">







<P style="MARGIN: 0px"><P style="MARGIN: 0px">On day two we stuck with the plan. As soon as we got out there we put a couple blacks in the boat and then had the good hit. Fish took off away from trouble and the chase was on. Fought this one for an hour and a half as well although he finally settled down adn we had him doing circles when we stuck the gaff in. 170 pounds which wasnt bad for a starting point. Went back to teh boat to find nothing going on so we hopped around and caught some blacks. Decided to head over to another boat and as we pulled up we could see the big sickle fins rolling through the propwash. Teh first fish ate two boats and we still couldnt stop him from tangling us up. Rerigged and back at it. The next fish came straight out and the fight was on. It was kind of a wussy fish as it only took about 40 minutes to land this one. Stuck the gaff in a fat 185 pounder and after a little trouble getting him in the fish box. The guys decided they had enough meat and I wasnt sure where we would put another big one so we headed to the dock at 11 am with our two pigs at 185 and 170.<P style="MARGIN: 0px">







<P style="MARGIN: 0px">


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

HOLLY CRAP!!! Nice fish.


----------



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

wow...those are some kinda pigs!



nice werk!


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Looking good Eddie!! :bowdown


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome report! Looks like some sore arms and great eating, those are some fatties right there. Great job!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

wow what an incredible collection of fish.


----------



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)

nah it's only 20-25 miles off the mouth of the river so about 45 from Venice marina


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice catch Capt Eddie. It sure is nice to see a bloody boat. I have been on that boat and that fish makes it look little when I know it isn't. Great catch.

Chris


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Great Job!!! Hey Morehouse!!!!

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

Fine Catch, Mighty Fine

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------

